# Moved to tears



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was watching a zombie flick on Chiller, when the humane society ad came on. You know,the one that shows abused and neglected animals; 'What did I do wrong,Why did they hurt me' I saw this, and broke down. I picked up Percy and held him so close...  It's not just that they were hurt...if ANY of these animals had been shown a just LITTLE love...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't even watch them, they tear me up inside something awful.


----------



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

Just reading your post made me cry.

I have to quick shut it off, or change stations. I can't watch anything like it. I understand. And there is almost nothing I can do. A little contribution now and then. I'm not capable of much more. Except, I would like to help with pet care when you need it.

All around the world it is the same thing for animals and people too. It seems the world has been the same for ever when checking known history. 

People have been the worst animal to evolve. Is that evolving?????? 

Joy, my 10 year old Tiger cat, just came to give a hug. Hope I'll never let her down.

cuzmare


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Same here, I hate those ads..there is also one over here about child abuse, they show this little boy hiding in a corner with tears rolling down his sweet little face and they say: you can make me stop crying.

I always cry


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I cover my eyes. I can't look at those poor cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know they are going for the sad, OMG-shock-factor ... but I can't help but wonder if they would use uplifting songs/music and show happy, recovering animals and how our contributions can help fascilitate these happy changes for these pets, if they wouldn't get more financial support. This hiding-from-the-TV response to their current ads simply cannot be very successful.


----------

